# 720p vs. 1080p?



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

My current projector is a Panasonic PTAX-100U, 8 years old, 950 hours TT. This is a 720p model. It is used in a dedicated theater, 155" diagonal screen, with a throw distance of 22'. It has plenty of light output, even with some ambient lighting on during NFL games.

How much improvement in PQ would be realized by upgrading to a 1080p model, such as the PT-AE8000 series from Panasonic, or the Epson 5030UB?

Is it "night and day" better? Worth spending $2,000?

Our 8 year old Panny does quite well...watched "Gravity" (blu-ray) last night. The blacks are inky dark, very good detail, good color overall. The ONLY issue is now there is a very slight green shift on the left side and a very slight red shift on the right side of the picture. Most observers will NEVER notice this.

What do you think???


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you think your old Panasonic looks good wait till you se the 8000! I had a Sanyo 720p projector befor upgrading to the Panasonic AE4000 and it was truly twice as good. At 155" your going to notice a big difference in detail going to 1080p plus the contrast will be much better


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> If you think your old Panasonic looks good wait till you se the 8000! I had a Sanyo 720p projector befor upgrading to the Panasonic AE4000 and it was truly twice as good. At 155" your going to notice a big difference in detail going to 1080p plus the contrast will be much better


The PT-AE8000 is on special for $1699. Seems like a pretty good price. Wonder would a used PT-AX100U would bring on Ebay? Not much I guess...$200?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

A quick search puts you in the ball park

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=panasonic+pt-ax100u


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I wouldn't loose any sleep over a purchase like that. That's a good price.


----------

